# Bird ID - immature owls



## MRocks (Aug 31, 2007)

Please confirm - are these 3 birds immature Eastern Screech Owls? Two showed up in a large cedar tree just off my patio. I snuck out with a camera and got to within 6 feet. They hissed and called, jumped around and flew short distances before moving out into the trees in my backyard. They were joined by a third owl before flying away into the darkness.



















Thank You,

Matt


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

looks like it, but until I see the tuffs at the ears I couldn't be sure.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

JBooth said:


> looks like it, but until I see the tuffs at the ears I couldn't be sure.


 Yup, looks like them.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Terrific photos! They do look like screech owls.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

Yup, baby screeches.
2 summers ago a buddy had 6 in his back yard. They'd come out at dusk and all line up on the power lines behind his house.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks like it to me too...awesome pics.


----------

